# trasfering to nyu



## jdunn555 (Oct 20, 2004)

Question for anyone who has ever transfered to nyu: 

what was your GPA when you applied as a transfer student? 

just curious, cause im gonna apply as a transfer for the fall of '05. Im really strong in most areas, but im still alittle concerned with what my gpa for this semester might be.


----------



## jdunn555 (Oct 20, 2004)

Question for anyone who has ever transfered to nyu: 

what was your GPA when you applied as a transfer student? 

just curious, cause im gonna apply as a transfer for the fall of '05. Im really strong in most areas, but im still alittle concerned with what my gpa for this semester might be.


----------

